# Looking for Possible San Antonio Area -3rd Person to Share Expenses to Coast



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

Greetings! I fish the Texas coast, primarily the Corpus Christi area during the spring and summer months (Aransas Pass, Port "A", ICW from Marker 37 to Baffin, that general area). I usually fish with a co-worker friend. I am looking for a trust worthy, 3rd fishing partner, from the San Antonio area who would be willing to share fuel cost of the tow of the boat, down & back. Generally speaking, we leave SATX and spend the weekend at Padre Island National Seashore (P.I.N.S.) at the campground located in the park. I have year long seaonal pass to park. No cost for the campground. We depart from Bird Island Boat Ramp at P.I.N.S. and fish either north or south of this take off point. Mainly interested in inshore species: specs, red fish, flounder. My boat is Tran Sport Baby Cat. If you are interested in joining my 2-man team as the new 3rd person, please pm me thru 2Cool. The ride to coast and back from San Antonio is via my vehicle, F-150 Truck towing boat. Only major expense for 3rd person is share gas for truck. Other expenses would be camp food and drinks. There is no alcohol allowed on boat. The fishing trips is usually once per month beginning in April and will fish until December.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very good offer but I am in Houston! Someone takes it quick.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*good luck*

Fishing with an aggie that does not ALLOW drinking on the boat, Good luck.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*My boat and if you are my guest ... guess what?*



Allan said:


> Fishing with an aggie that does not ALLOW drinking on the boat, Good luck.


*NO BOOZE ON BOAT.*

Allan, you seemed to have missed the point.

I take my boat out to enjoy the fishing, not the drinking.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Search is over for 3rd person ... thanks!*

I was skeptical about posting my original message. Then comes a post from some dude...that obviously believes boating = drinking

This is what makes me skeptical with dealing with the public, even if it is a 2Cooler.

I have found a 3rd person. And, you know what, he is more than willing to abide by this simple request of no drinking on the boat. However, I have no problem with a cold one back at camp.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> *NO BOOZE ON BOAT.*
> 
> Allan, you seemed to have missed the point.
> 
> I take my boat out to enjoy the fishing, not the drinking.


2X.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*your boat*

relax i was just kidding! Good luck and have a great season.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty sure he was just giving you a hard time. I usually bring a few beers on the boat, but I am usually too busy to drink them till I am back on dry land cleaning up anyway. 

I was gonna PM you, but it looks like you got it squared away. Best of luck!


----------



## Shoalwater 18 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello Whoopin It UP,

I live in New Braunfels and might be interested in being a third person on your trip this fall. I'm in New Mexico at the moment taking care of some business but should be back in a month.
I just purchased a Shoalwater 18 flats boat and will be putting the final touches on it once I get back home. I want to add a removable air motor (and alternator for the lights) to my boat so I can go floundering on it also. I'm an avid fisherman but haven't fished the coast in many years so I'll be starting off from scratch.

I'm easy going, rarely drink alcohol and don't use tobacco or curse. I graduated from A&M in May '80 but don't follow their sports etc. 
I'm single and my daughters have married and moved away so it is time to start fishing again.

If you are interested in getting together, feel free to e-mail me:
[email protected]

Kind regards,

David McCauley



Whoopin It Up! said:


> Greetings! I fish the Texas coast, primarily the Corpus Christi area during the spring and summer months (Aransas Pass, Port "A", ICW from Marker 37 to Baffin, that general area). I usually fish with a co-worker friend. I am looking for a trust worthy, 3rd fishing partner, from the San Antonio area who would be willing to share fuel cost of the tow of the boat, down & back. Generally speaking, we leave SATX and spend the weekend at Padre Island National Seashore (P.I.N.S.) at the campground located in the park. I have year long seaonal pass to park. No cost for the campground. We depart from Bird Island Boat Ramp at P.I.N.S. and fish either north or south of this take off point. Mainly interested in inshore species: specs, red fish, flounder. My boat is Tran Sport Baby Cat. If you are interested in joining my 2-man team as the new 3rd person, please pm me thru 2Cool. The ride to coast and back from San Antonio is via my vehicle, F-150 Truck towing boat. Only major expense for 3rd person is share gas for truck. Other expenses would be camp food and drinks. There is no alcohol allowed on boat. The fishing trips is usually once per month beginning in April and will fish until December.


----------



## southbound 3 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ive fished with Allan he is all about the fishing...
He was just giving you s#*t...lol


----------

